# Ladder purchase advice



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

Looking for a 24 foot ladder but don't want to spend a bundle on one. Basic need is for general home owner maintenance and remodeling projects, not a contractors grade, use every day type needed. Any advice? Home depot has several in my price range of right around 200-250 or so.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

You should check craigs list before buying new, many deals to be had out there.

Mark


----------



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

Jackofall1 said:


> You should check craigs list before buying new, many deals to be had out there.
> 
> Mark


Good point, but I am far from a major city. I will though.


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I just looked in my area and there are many many, but I am near a major. It might be worth a drive though, if you get a good enough deal

Mark


----------



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

Jackofall1 said:


> I just looked in my area and there are many many, but I am near a major. It might be worth a drive though, if you get a good enough deal
> 
> Mark


I just checked all the twin cities lists, many ladders on there, but it would cost me 100 dollars in gas to save 100 dollars!


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Too bad Craig's list isn't a viable alternative for you. About a month ago I got a brand new (still had the foam wrapped around the rungs) 22' Little Giant with optional work platform and adjustable extender leg for $150.


----------



## jackpine (Sep 3, 2008)

I see that, there are many of them. Closest is a 26 ft rated at 250lbs, aluminum, and it is only 100 miles away. $150


----------

